# How to remove oven splashback



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Want to remove our stainless steel splashback from behind the hob and wanted to ask if anyone has any ideas on how to do so, preferably causing as little damage as possible but will be tiled over anyway, its about 2mm thick, thanks


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, have you any idea how it was fastened on?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll bet its fixed with some type of grab adhesive, often they can also be screwed at the top beneath the hood extractor. If it's plasterboard, it's likely to make a mess.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

As above, I personally would use a wallpaper scraper all around and some gentle pressure, worse case it will pull some plaster off where the adhesive is, but as you say it's being tiled so no biggy.


----------



## macmain (May 28, 2017)

get it off and worry about the damage after.. 
if its dot and dab wall (most new builds are) 
worst case a bag of board adhesive and a plaster board from b and q they do small bags now..


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Think it is fastened with adhesive, no screws anywhere and must be dot and dab it is a new build and the edges lift slightly when pulled, thanks for the replys will give it a go tomorrow


----------

